# problem with administrative privileges in win8



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

i recently installed 64 bit windows 8 pro on my pc. while everything seems to be working fine, i am having problem when i want to tweak the pc. it constantly reminds me that i do not have ownership to an xyz folder or the current user does not have administrative privileges while the user account control settings shows me that i am the administrator. Is there any way to disable these messages and i have complete control over the machine.


----------

